# Need Help, why do my pics come out so dark



## splinter99 (Oct 18, 2010)

I took this with a light tent set directly under a 100watt light, a twin 500watt halogen on both sides and the two little lights that came with the tent behind it. And still this is how dark it comes out..Is there an adjustment for white level on the camera (Cannon power shot sd500)
The back ground is pure white







I know I can brighten it up some with photo editing software but it should be better then this


Help


----------



## alphageek (Oct 18, 2010)

First you need a custom white balance!!

Then tell us what settings you're using on the camera... for more help!


----------



## splinter99 (Oct 18, 2010)

Ok..I dont even know where the white balance is..I just push the little flower for macro and the lightening bolt to turn off the flash..It used to work.


----------



## splinter99 (Oct 18, 2010)

Ok..I found the white balance and changed it from auto to tungstun..Has a blue cast to it now but looks a little better


----------



## alphageek (Oct 18, 2010)

Thats a great step forward (and the closer crop helps alot too!)...

You can try the "quick custom" white ballance as well...

Plus with a mixture of different kinds of lights, you're probably going to have a tough time getting it perfect.   The halogens by themselves should be enough light.

Try that next    That last picture is pretty darn good though, right out of the camera.


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 18, 2010)

You could always bump the EV(exposure value +2) or increase the exposure time.


Scott (sometimes you gotta force it) B


----------



## splinter99 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks..I did my normal auto level and contrast on the last one..It was still dark.
I will try the auto wb next time


----------



## aggromere (Oct 18, 2010)

*photoscape*

Not that my pictures are any great shakes, but I have some free editing software called "photoscape". When I edit the picture I just select adjust white balance click on some white in the picture and it adjusts it.  The first picture is before rotating and white balance adjustment.  The second picture is rotated, white balanced and cropped.  Not the best example but the one I could find.


----------



## splinter99 (Oct 18, 2010)

Ok..Set the exposure to+ 2, did the quick custom light balance.
Right from the camera





After my normal photo editing





Looks better I think


----------



## splinter99 (Oct 18, 2010)

I use photoscape but have never found the adjust white balance feature..where is it?


----------



## TomS (Oct 19, 2010)

The shadow shows that the main light is coming from the back of the pen. You need to reverse that.
Tom


----------



## toolcrazy (Oct 21, 2010)

It is a tad bit over exsposed. You need to reduce the exposure by .5 or .6 (depending on you exposure scale). With your mixed lights, you may want to stick with tungsten WB. Or dump the halogens completely and get daylight florescence. Halogens have a tendency to turn yellow after being used for a while, and they will cast a yellow hue on the pens. And they will mess with your white balance. Even custom WB the camera has trouble discerning the proper colors. DAMHIKT.


----------



## MatthewZS (Oct 21, 2010)

Not sure about the white balance, but something else to be sure of is that your sitting the pen far enough back in the light tent.  You could have the light from a supernova in that tent, but if the pen is in front of where the light is falling, the camera is gonna see shadow.  But in this case that one WB adjustment you made seems to have done worlds


----------



## aggromere (Oct 21, 2010)

Bright Color, right under the resize tab. Instead of clicking on the button click on the down arrow and you get a menu list. White balance is about 1/2 way down. You just gotta have some white in the picture. you can put a piece of white paper to the side that you can crop out later, and adjust the white balance before you crop the picture.  Although the last picture you posted looks better than any of the pictures I have ever taken.


----------



## chrisk (Oct 29, 2010)

IMHO, as stated before, the lights mixing might be an issue.


----------

